# Applying devcon 2 ton easier



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Hey guys I use devcon as a clear in my baits and I bought a bunch of acid brushes for the job but I don't know if I got some bad brushs but the would loose some strands of hair or brisills I don't know what you would call it so I was in the middle of epoxing a bunch of baits when I remembered a gentleman that post useing your finger (with rubber gloves) so I tried it and I won't be buying brushes anymore the baits tourned out just awesome with a nice thin coat and then a second coat I don't remember the guy who posted it but thank you works great


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Not all brushes are made the same. Some shed like crazy and others rarely do at all. The pack I just bought at Menards are not the same as others I've picked up there in the past. The bristles bush out too much with wild strands that have a mind of their own. 
One trick with the metal acid ones is to pinch them a bit with pliers before use. Then give the bristles a slight tug to remove any that may still be loose. My favorite brushes to use on my baits are the colored plastic ones sold in the craft dept. at Wally Mart. (The handles are multi-colored but the bristles are black) They are a bit small for larger baits, but lay nice and flat and rarely ever shed. Plus they are sold in large quantity packs for under $5 Never use hair bristled brushes for epoxy. Hair is much harder to see when they come loose and the cheap ones shed like a dog with the mange.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

All Eyes said:


> Not all brushes are made the same. Some shed like crazy and others rarely do at all. The pack I just bought at Menards are not the same as others I've picked up there in the past. The bristles bush out too much with wild strands that have a mind of their own.
> One trick with the metal acid ones is to pinch them a bit with pliers before use. Then give the bristles a slight tug to remove any that may still be loose. My favorite brushes to use on my baits are the colored plastic ones sold in the craft dept. at Wally Mart. (The handles are multi-colored but the bristles are black) They are a bit small for larger baits, but lay nice and flat and rarely ever shed. Plus they are sold in large quantity packs for under $5 Never use hair bristled brushes for epoxy. Hair is much harder to see when they come loose and the cheap ones shed like a dog with the mange.


put crayzy glue in the base of the brush to stop sheding.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

HappySnag said:


> put crayzy glue in the base of the brush to stop sheding.


Interesting. Something to keep in mind when it comes up again. Thanks.


----------

